# 200sx SE Tach...



## thxone (Feb 7, 2012)

Since I bought this car the factory tach has not worked. I realized something a few days ago on my way to work... I had recently hooked a Solus scanner up to my car to do a diagnostics on it and didn't really pay much attention to it telling me what my RPM's were, which the scanner was doing through the OBDII port. What occurred to me the next day, on my way to work, was that my car is getting a signal at the computer for my tach!! So my issue should be in my instrument cluster... loose wire... maybe bad connection or something.

My plan is to remove the gauge cluster if it isn't too hard and see what I can find or fix. I wanted to post this thread just in case I am able to fix it and so that if it is searched it will bring up more than I wasn't able to find.


----------



## thxone (Feb 7, 2012)

Ok, so I removed the gauge cluster... very easy to do. I am right back where I started... no Tach. I am guessing it is just shot at this point. I cleaned up the contacts on the flexible printed circuit board and put it back together. Took some pics to help others...


*After the bezel is removed (two screws at upper, outermost edges of the pic) Remove these two philips head screws.*









*Then these two bottom screws and remove the gauge cluster (just squeeze the clips on the back for the wire connections and pull to release them while squeezing)*

















*The wire connections*









*The Printed Circuit Board*


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

With most Nissans, if the tachometer is not working, it's usually the tachometer, itself, that is faulty. You can get a new one from Nissan (they are usually pretty expensive) or find one in a salvage yard.


----------



## thxone (Feb 7, 2012)

smj999smj said:


> With most Nissans, if the tachometer is not working, it's usually the tachometer, itself, that is faulty. You can get a new one from Nissan (they are usually pretty expensive) or find one in a salvage yard.


The search has already begun


----------



## LOUD88 (May 6, 2010)

nice thread just done mine the other week, got a cluster out a pullapart yard and upgraded mine while i had it apart with pieces out the other cluster.


----------

